# Fosun (con Jorge Mendes) vuole acquistare il Milan.



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:


Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade. 


Ma Jorge Mendes sembra avere una vera ossessione per il Milan. Già due anni fa chiese udienza a Berlusconi per presentargli l'offerta di Peter Lim. Nulla da fare, però. Il presidente rossonero disse di no. 


Ed attenzione: al contrario dei cinesi che stanno paralizzando il mercato, Mendes e i suoi amici amici garantirebbero elasticità di movimenti che agevolerebbero Galliani. Il tempo stringe e, al momento, è difficile pensare che la mossa di Fosun porti a risultati immediati ma a breve capiremo se questa sarà la strada giusta per il futuro del Milan. O potrebbe anche dare la scossa decisiva a Galatioto e Gancikoff. 


Le cifre: Mendes e Fosun offrirebbero, più o meno, quanto Galatioto e Gancikoff: 740 milioni per il 100% debiti compresi. Ma la vendita potrebbe non essere "totalitaria". Detto ciò, sembra che Mendes e Fosun facciano davvero sul serio. Senza bluff.


Ma quale sarà il ruolo di Jorge Mendes? Ovviamente è difficile fare subito previsioni ma, a differenza di quanto visto con Nelio Lucas e Gancikoff, si accettano scommesse sul feeling tra lo stesso Mendes e Galliani....

Ma chi è Fosun? E' un fondo d'investimento da 11,1 miliardi di euro e profitti per 1,1 miliardi di euro. 

Cosa c'entra Fosun con Jorge Mendes? lo scorso 18 gennaio hanno stretto un'alleanza: la Gestifute, società del portoghese, ha ceduto una quota di minoranza alla stessa Fosun. GuoGuangchang, presidente di Fosun, è uno degli uomini più ricchi di Cina. Il diciottesimo per la precisione. Con un patrimonio di 5,4 miliardi dollari. Gli interessi ed il business di Fosun variano tantissimo. La società ha investito molto anche in occidente, acquistando tra le altre Club Med, Cirque Du Soleil ed il palazzo Broggi a Milano.

-----------


Clamorose rivelazioni riportate dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 agosto 2016, sulla cessione del Milan. E' entrato in scena in un altro gruppo, che comprende Fosun del magnate Guangchang (11 miliardi di euro) insieme a Jorge Mendez, procuratore, tra gli altri, di Ronaldo e Mourinho (lo stesso Mendes, qualche sera fa, era a cena con Galliani e Raiola ad Ibiza).

E' sfida alla cordata guidata da Gancikoff.

Poco prima, Ravezzani aveva parlato di una nuova offerta per il Milan. Qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-milan-arrivo-unofferta-di-una-nuova-cordata-cinese-vt39119.html

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2016)

Ormai non credo più a nulla...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Agosto 2016)

Facessero una serie TV a 'sto punto


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Jorge Mendes è il grande amico del Gallo. 

Tutto va come deve andare. E come diciamo da tempo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

La cena con Galliani e Raiola... aiuto...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Beh...ormai sto seguendo la vicenda come con una serie tv...vedremo dove vanno a parare


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Agosto 2016)

Per quanto possa starmi sulle palle Marina spero a breve mandi a quel paese Galliani, sempre in mezzo deve mettersi ma goditi la pensione a Ibiza


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

*Tra un circa un'oretta riporteremo tutti i dettagli. Restate sintonizzati.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tra un circa un'oretta riporteremo tutti i dettagli. Restate sintonizzati.*



Se c'è di mezzo Fester qui può morire il Milan definitivamente. Sono in ansia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jorge Mendes è il grande amico del Gallo.
> 
> Tutto va come deve andare. E come diciamo da tempo...


Galliani compra il Milan? Muoio  Dai che se succede una cosa del genere la prendo a ridere, perché sarebbe talmente assurdo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se c'è di mezzo Fester qui può morire il Milan definitivamente. Sono in ansia.


Se ci prende il condor smetto di tifare con fierezza. Ah, inutile dire che falliremmo nel giro di poco tempo.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

Mio Dio, spero che Jorge Mendes non c'entri nulla. Il portoghese è un procuratore che governa totalmente il mercato di Benfica, Monaco, Middlesbrough e Valencia (come avrete notato una squadra per ogni campionato) facendo un gran giro di soldi, plusvalenze e impicci vari che servono soltanto ai suoi loschi affari, e inoltre inutile dire che con questo qui il gallo andrebbe a nozze.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Una bella cordata Galliani, Mendes, Raiola...i 3 moschettieri

Comunque in giro per ora non sto trovando nulla a riguardo...


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2016)

Fosun rispetto alla cordata fantasma di Sal sarebbe un sogno..
Miliardario, gruppo enorme alla spalle, senza cordata.
Sparirebbe tutto questo alone di mistero, di supposizioni, di voci, di fondi.
Certo che l'idea di altri teatrini, di due diligence, di esclusive e preliminari mi ucciderebbe.
Però davvero la cordata di Sal mi ispira pochissima,fiducia, un conto ci fosse un big ma finire con Wu o simili non,è certamente entusiasmante.
Fosun con Mendes (uno degli uomini del,calcio più potenti del mondo) sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.. Più per la certezza di avere alle spalle un gruppo ricchissimo,che per il procuratore ovviamente..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

La notizia di Ravezzani (che anch'io ho perculato, forse incautamente) parlava proprio di un Galliani ben in sella...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tra un circa un'oretta riporteremo tutti i dettagli. Restate sintonizzati.*



In anteprima, come sempre, ovviamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Agosto 2016)

Possono fare quello che vogliono. Possono mettere su la cordata con Mendes Raiola Preziosi Lotito Bud Spencer Topolino e chi cavolo gli pare. Se succede un'altra porcata ad opera del diavolo in cravatta gialla se lo vedono loro sto schifo


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Fosun rispetto alla cordata fantasma di Sal sarebbe un sogno..
> Miliardario, gruppo enorme alla spalle, senza cordata.
> Sparirebbe tutto questo alone di mistero, di supposizioni, di voci, di fondi.
> Certo che l'idea di altri teatrini, di due diligence, di esclusive e preliminari mi ucciderebbe.
> ...



Sono d'accordo 

Basta che vendano


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Agosto 2016)

Occhio che quanto paventato dal nostro forum prende corpo... Si va verso l'ufficialità dell'ac giannino


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2016)

gruppo ricchissimo e calcisticamente potentissimo ma con l'aborto ancora in sella 

vs

gruppo ignoto che non mette manco un euro sul mercato ma con l'aborto fuori dalle balle


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Occhio che quanto paventato dal nostro forum prende corpo... Si va verso l'ufficialità dell'ac giannino



Beh ma con Fosun e i cinesi non avrebbe certamente la carta bianca che ha con B.
E poi a che pro se in qualche modo il Milan fosse suo?
Farebbe le creste a se stesso?
Devasta il bilancio a danno di Mendes e Fosun che lo hanno salvato?
Secondo me la trattativa è una vaccata e nel caso si andrebbe alle calende ma io credo che nel caso un AG proprietario sarebbe per diverso da un AG AD (o CEO come dice Di Stefano  )


----------



## sette (4 Agosto 2016)

Insomma, Galliani ha venduto il Milan in cambio di Gustavo Gomez.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

*Tra 5 minuti tutti i dettagli sulla trattativa*


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni riportate dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 agosto 2016, sulla cessione del Milan. E' entrato in scena in un altro gruppo, che comprende Fosun del magnate Guangchang (11 miliardi di euro) insieme a Jorge Mendez, procuratore, tra gli altri, di Ronaldo e Mourinho (lo stesso Mendes, qualche sera fa, era a cena con Galliani e Raiola ad Ibiza).
> 
> E' sfida alla cordata guidata da Gancikoff.
> 
> ...



Molto più credibile quest'offerta che la farsa a cui abbiamo assistito quest'estate


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

*Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:*
*
*
*Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade. *
*
*
*Ma Jorge Mendes sembra avere una vera ossessione per il Milan. Già due anni fa chiese udienza a Berlusconi per presentargli l'offerta di Peter Lim. Nulla da fare, però. Il presidente rossonero disse di no. *
*
*
*Ed attenzione: al contrario dei cinesi che stanno paralizzando il mercato, Mendes e i suoi amici amici garantirebbero elasticità di movimenti che agevolerebbero Galliani. Il tempo stringe e, al momento, è difficile pensare che la mossa di Fosun porti a risultati immediati ma a breve capiremo se questa sarà la strada giusta per il futuro del Milan. O potrebbe anche dare la scossa decisiva a Galatioto e Gancikoff. *
*
*
*Le cifre: Mendes e Fosun offrirebbero, più o meno, quanto Galatioto e Gancikoff: 740 milioni per il 100% debiti compresi. Ma la vendita potrebbe non essere "totalitaria". Detto ciò, sembra che Mendes e Fosun facciano davvero sul serio. Senza bluff.*
*
*
*Ma quale sarà il ruolo di Jorge Mendes? Ovviamente è difficile fare subito previsioni ma, a differenza di quanto visto con Nelio Lucas e Gancikoff, si accettano scommesse sul feeling tra lo stesso Mendes e Galliani....*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Facessero una serie TV a 'sto punto



Arrivassero i Dothraki o gli Estranei a sterminare tutta questa manica di pagliacci...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:*
> *
> *
> *Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade. *
> ...





Sisi, certo....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale sarà il ruolo di Jorge Mendes? Ovviamente è difficile fare subito previsioni ma, a differenza di quanto visto con Nelio Lucas e Gancikoff, si accettano scommesse sul feeling tra lo stesso Mendes e Galliani....



Questo è il punto focale. Si attendono chiarimenti su questo aspetto, altrimenti mi oppongo con tutte le forze a questo scenario, anche se arrivassero 1000 miliardi di euro di budget.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:*
> *
> *
> *Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade. *
> ...


Il Gallo era a cena con Mendes il giorno del suo compleanno


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:*
> *
> *
> *Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade. *
> ...




Fantastico.

Hanno passato tre mesi a prenderci in giro con "Emery, Monchi e Ibrahimovic", adesso possono andare avanti fino a Natale con "Mendes ci porta Mourinho e Cristiano Ronaldo".


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...


Io non mi esprimo più. Vedrò distaccato tutto, reale o farlocca che sia la situazione.


----------



## VonVittel (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...



Jorge Mendes, un Raiola portoghese molto, ma molto più potente. Mamma mia, questa situazione calza a pennello con la visione apocalittica e sempre più realistica di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]. 
La vedo grigia


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

anche fosse vero sarebbe comunque un dramma...mesi per concedere l'esclusiva...poi al preliminare altri mesi tra slittamenti e robe varie....può esserci anche bill gates o concludono con questa o io non ci sarò


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche fosse vero sarebbe comunque un dramma...mesi per concedere l'esclusiva...poi al preliminare altri mesi tra slittamenti e robe varie....può esserci anche bill gates o concludono con questa o io non ci sarò



Se Berlusconi davvero vuole vendere e Fosun-Mendes hanno interesse a comprare, credo proprio si faccia. Questi, a differenza de "i cinesi" innanzitutto esistono e hanno nomi, e la loro serietà sarebbe dimostrata dal fatto che hanno appena comprato un club.
Scenario agghiacciante quello che si prospetterebbe con Galliani comunque, sempre pensato che sarebbe sopravvissuto anche a Berlusconi.

Tutto questo se la notizia è vera, ovviamente.


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...


----------



## mabadi (4 Agosto 2016)

Se mi dovesse portare cr7 anche gratis gli darei il Milan
ps
io non ricordo tutta sta amicizia con il gallo


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Se mi dovesse portare cr7 anche gratis gli darei il Milan
> ps
> io non ricordo tutta sta amicizia con il gallo



Infatti Mendes è uno dei pochi procuratori con cui AG non fa maialate, almeno non mi pare al Milan ci siano suoi assistiti.
Ma poi chi tira fuori i soldi, seppur Mendes è ricchissimo è ancora di più potente, è il tipo di Fosun.
Cioè questo è tra i 20 più ricchi di Cina..
L'unico problema sarebbe ripartire da zero nuovamente, con le esclusive, i rinvii, i preliminari, i rinvii, le garanzie, ecc.
Non credo di farcela.
Semi avessero detto 2 anni fa mega cordata sconosciuta o unico gruppo non avrei avuto il minimo dubbio..
Ora vedremo.
Certo che Gazza e Ravezzani vanno a braccetto (dama bianca e ora Fosun)


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Agosto 2016)

Su questa vicenda preferisco non comentare piu fino ai fatti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

Si è logico che Fininvest arrivi fino a 2cm dal cedere e poi ci ripensi e venda a questi . Ma per cortesia Gazzetta .


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (4 Agosto 2016)

LOL...
ennesima bufala, consiglierei solo al tifoso di smetterla di finanziare questi giornali, che evidentemente con la storia della cessione ci stanno marciando, soprattutto in un periodo di mercato inesistente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> LOL...
> ennesima bufala, consiglierei solo al tifoso di smetterla di finanziare questi giornali, che evidentemente con la storia della cessione ci stanno marciando, soprattutto in un periodo di mercato inesistente.



Esatto !!!!!


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si è logico che Fininvest arrivi fino a 2cm dal cedere e poi ci ripensi e venda a questi . Ma per cortesia Gazzetta .



Che poi tralaltro ce le vedo 2 cordate cinesi farsi battaglia..Non c'era lo stato dietro??? bah...

P.s. la cosa strana di questo articolo( e che puzza un pò di voce messa in circolo appositamente)è che si sappia già con certezza il nome dell'acquirente quando in tutte le acquisizioni calcistiche europee recenti cinesi abbiamo visto che spuntano fuori solo alle firme.

Un altra considerazione però è che qualcuno della gazzetta abbia avuto una soffiata certa su questo nome ma magari non ha considerato che forse questa Fosun potrebbe essere nella lista di Galatioto..


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Se non altro ci si impiega poco a contattare il sig. mendes o Fosun e chiedere delucidazioni. La fantomatica cordata cinese, invece, era come la corazzata potemkin


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se non altro ci si impiega poco a contattare il sig. mendes o Fosun e chiedere delucidazioni. La fantomatica cordata cinese, invece, era come la corazzata potemkin



La fantomatica cordata cinese era anche Suning fino alle firme però..
Per me ''i nostri cinesi'' stanno facendo lo stesso percorso,amaggior ragione dopo aver visto quello di Suning...
Closing improvviso...


----------



## kipstar (4 Agosto 2016)

finché non ci saranno le firme non credo a nulla. 
per me al momento siamo fermi incatramati con la squadra dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Agosto 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> LOL...
> ennesima bufala, consiglierei solo al tifoso di smetterla di finanziare questi giornali, che evidentemente con la storia della cessione ci stanno marciando, soprattutto in un periodo di mercato inesistente.



Ho comprato il giornale solo perché oggi c'è la lista del fantacalcio. Le prime 4 pagine saltate di netto, nemmeno le leggo.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ho comprato il giornale solo perché oggi c'è la lista del fantacalcio. Le prime 4 pagine saltate di netto, nemmeno le leggo.



E cosa ce ne fai con quelle 4 pagine?

oppss... scusa..forse è meglio non chiederlo..sto facendo colazione..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

Prevedibile che scaduta l'esclusiva altri investitori entrassero a gamba tesa, segno che il club è molto appetibile e verrà in ogni caso ceduto visto che Fininvest e SB ormai hanno preso la loro decisione. 
Detto ciò, Galliani non è il fratello segreto di Mendes e se pure dovesse rimanere con Fosun, secondo voi potrebbe continuare a fare il bello e cattivo tempo solo perché amico di Mendes? Non scherziamo, per favore. Il discorso non cambia: se sgarra verrà fatto fuori.

Comunque sia prima di valutare questa ennesima nuova trattativa vediamo come si conclude questa con Galatioto (che per me ha fatto il grosso errore di fidarsi troppo di Gancikoff) che entro ferragosto avrà una sua definizione in un senso o nell'altro. Poi se dovesse andar male, mi aspetto che con Fosun e Mendes si facciano preliminare e closing nel corso della stagione, per iniziare la prossima con una nuova proprietà finalmente potente e ambiziosa.


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

Saro' pessimista ma questa "notiziona" mi sembra solo il tramite per arrivare a fine mercato e far svanire come bolle di sapone tutte le cordate cinesi,portoghesi o chissà chi altro.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Saro' pessimista ma questa "notiziona" mi sembra solo il tramite per arrivare a fine mercato e far svanire come bolle di sapone tutte le cordate cinesi,portoghesi o chissà chi altro.



Per me questo è vedere la cosa in un modo grossolano...i tifosi del Milan ormai non protestano più,sono passati all'indifferenza totale e la campagna abbonamenti è lì a dimostrarlo e chissà il merchandising che ricadute ha...
Mettere su un teatrino quando non ci sono più spettatori non ha alcun senso..


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2016)

Vi prego no...


----------



## The Ripper (4 Agosto 2016)

Raga non credeteci.
Se usate la testa è tutto molto chiaro e delineato. 

2 mesi fa ci dicevo che ero preoccupato per l'aspetto sportivo ero non per la cessione. Perché vi dicevo così? Usate la vostra testa, è migliore di quella del 98% dei giornalisti italiani. 
Io sono incazzato perché avevo sei sogni sul mercato che a questo punto sono irrealizzabili.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Io mi sento assolutamente tranquillo...in un modo o nell'altro...ad un compratore o ad un altro saremo ceduti....non vogliono piu il fardello milan. Detto questo se davvero non si concretizzasse con i cinesi attuali vuol dire che davvero si son tirati indietro loro (o potrebbero accelerare dopo l'uscita di questa news)....vedremo...seguo con distaccato interesse


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Per me questo è vedere la cosa in un modo grossolano...i tifosi del Milan ormai non protestano più,sono passati all'indifferenza totale e la campagna abbonamenti è lì a dimostrarlo e chissà il merchandising che ricadute ha...
> Mettere su un teatrino quando non ci sono più spettatori non ha alcun senso..



non penso che i tifosi siano al centro dei pensieri di fininvest e dei vari SB o AG...i tifosi ti pagano gli abbonamenti ecc questo è vero ma se tu dovessi trovare un modo x far tramontare tutto,non ti verrebbe da pensare di usare un'altra cordata x spostare le attenzioni e intanto i giorni passano,i media hanno il loro pasto su cui ingozzarsi e alla fine della fiera svanire in niente (vedi mr bee)??? saro' prevenuto io,ma come tanti sono anche stanco di tutto cio'....per come la penso io ci vorrebbe SOLO onestà nei confronti dei tifosi,gli stessi che gioiscono,che ci stanno male,che si fanno i km e che vedono la loro passione essere usata come zerbino! 
Per questo ti dico che degli spettatori ai signori che comandano frega poco....loro devono salvarsi la faccia nel miglior modo possibile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Agosto 2016)

Venghino signori... Venghino... 
Altro giro..
Altro regalo


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Saro' pessimista ma questa "notiziona" mi sembra solo il tramite per arrivare a fine mercato e far svanire come bolle di sapone tutte le cordate cinesi,portoghesi o chissà chi altro.



In effetti vengono molti dubbi ...è stata fatta uscire questa notizia x sollecitare i cinesi ? ...oppure esiste veramente e per galliani è l unico modo di sopravvivere ?.... son tutte bufale e tra un paio di giorni ne salta fuori un'altra di cordata ? ..... come sempre si brancola nel buio


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> In effetti vengono molti dubbi ...*è stata fatta uscire questa notizia x sollecitare i cinesi *? ...oppure esiste veramente e per galliani è l unico modo di sopravvivere ?.... son tutte bufale e tra un paio di giorni ne salta fuori un'altra di cordata ? ..... come sempre si brancola nel buio



Buona la prima...


----------



## beleno (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si è logico che Fininvest arrivi fino a 2cm dal cedere e poi ci ripensi e venda a questi . Ma per cortesia Gazzetta .


Sono d'accordo, manovra per mettere fretta ai compratori? A me sembra che Fininvest non veda l'ora di cedere il Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> In effetti vengono molti dubbi ...è stata fatta uscire questa notizia x sollecitare i cinesi ? ...oppure esiste veramente e per galliani è l unico modo di sopravvivere ?.... son tutte bufale e tra un paio di giorni ne salta fuori un'altra di cordata ? ..... come sempre si brancola nel buio



Senza dubbio Fininvest vuole che la questione con Galatioto si concluda in un verso o nell'altro in pochissimo tempo. Quindi sarà senz'altro la prima ipotesi che prospetti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jorge Mendes è il grande amico del Gallo.
> 
> Tutto va come deve andare. E come diciamo da tempo...



Almeno è uno dei procuratori più importanti del panorama mondiale, con agganci veri su giocatori di grosso calibro, uno che di calcio se ne intende insomma..

Piuttosto di cinesi inesistenti o berlusconi van bene anche loro

Certo, l'idea di galliani e del piazzaiolo fa male al cuore..


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> In effetti vengono molti dubbi ...è stata fatta uscire questa notizia x sollecitare i cinesi ? ...oppure esiste veramente e per galliani è l unico modo di sopravvivere ?.... son tutte bufale e tra un paio di giorni ne salta fuori un'altra di cordata ? ..... come sempre si brancola nel buio


 
Tutto questo lo scopriremo nella prossima puntata di........"Il Segreto"


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Mille volte meglio Jorge Mendes (uno che si è fatto dal nulla, un Berlusconi portoghese dei procuratori, leggete la sua storia) che una cordata fantasia cinese


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

leggo che alcuni di voi vivono già con entusiasmo questa presunta nuova cordata....mah....


----------



## Black (4 Agosto 2016)

a me sembra l'ennesima sparata giornalistica. Per carità, questo Mendes è sicuramente una persona potente e capace, ma il dubbio che potrebbe usarci come appoggio per fare plusvalenze, o per girarci i cessi è lecito. Vero che per fare una cosa del genere andrebbe meglio con squadre tipo Chievo o Parma, che non costano 750M, però il dubbio resta....
Inoltre essendo amico del Gallo, sappiamo che con Mendes non ci libereremo di lui.... comunque sempre meglio dell'attuale gestione.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2016)

I rinvii non erano più credibili. Ora ci si scanna per aggiudicarsi il milan.......
Fininvest continua a non parlare. Galliani continua a tramare nell'ombra.
E dire che qualcuno ancora sospetta del potere di questo losco geometra in cravatta gialla.


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Agosto 2016)

Non credo molto a questa notizia, detto ciò andrebbe bene chiunque, in ogni caso non caschiamo male l'importante è che tutto ciò diventi realtà


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...



va bene chiunque, io di havefaith, vincistam... e next point ne ho le p.... piene


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2016)

Mi pare palese soprattutto una cosa : l'esclusiva coi cinesi è tecnicamente finita e siamo di nuovo sul mercato.
Idee molto chiare su acquirenti, tempi e modalità da parte del milan. Molto molto chiare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> va bene chiunque, io di havefaith, vincistam... e next point ne ho le p.... piene



Esatto basta con tutte ste cavolate!! Se il gruppo alle spalle c'è ed è forte e ha i soldi non esiste nessun Havefaith o cacate del genere...si paga e si compra a questo punto...son 2 mesi che limano gli ultimi dettagli...BASTA!!


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

e voi quindi sareste disposti e riuscireste ad attendere altri mesi e mesi e mesi con la speranza di questi nuovi acquirenti?? per me è follia...

apparte che poi non mi piace molto il fatto che finiremmo in mano a questo procuratore e ancor meno che galliani sarebbe ancora più saldo di prima al suo posto...


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

che poi sto galatioto ha rotto, so 4 mesi che non dice una parola, fai qualche dichiarazione, sta cosa della riservatezza è ridicola, si è rivelato un altro pallonaro, cmq fosun è uscito a febbraio su milanofinanza, quindi non è del tutto nuova sta news


----------



## robs91 (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e voi quindi sareste disposti e riuscireste ad attendere altri mesi e mesi e mesi con la speranza di questi nuovi acquirenti?? per me è follia...
> 
> apparte che poi non mi piace molto il fatto che finiremmo in mano a questo procuratore e ancor meno che galliani sarebbe ancora più saldo di prima al suo posto...



Almeno in questo caso ci sarebbero due compratori riconosciuti e non una cordata fantasma.Ad ogni modo penso sia una bufala,e anche se fosse vero, sarebbe inutile, visto che il nano non vuole vendere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e voi quindi sareste disposti e riuscireste ad attendere altri mesi e mesi e mesi con la speranza di questi nuovi acquirenti?? per me è follia...
> 
> apparte che poi non mi piace molto il fatto che finiremmo in mano a questo procuratore e ancor meno che galliani sarebbe ancora più saldo di prima al suo posto...



Disposti o no poco cambia...se non si concretizza questa DOBBIAMO aspettare per forza...e in ogni caso la stagione sarà iniziata e con un bello 0 nella casella acquisti (lapadula e vangioni nemmeno li conto)...quindi se trattano in inverno poco mi cambia...che facciano quello che gli pare...basta se ne vadano (cosa non scontata in caso di Mendes)...mi basterebbe pure che galliani venga segregato ad altri ruoli...ma non più mercato vi prego.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2016)

Ormai se ne leggono di tutti i colori. Di questo passo non ci resta che il fallimento, solo allora arriverà qualcuno ad acquisirci e farci tornare, si spera, grandi.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Almeno in questo caso ci sarebbero due compratori riconosciuti e non una cordata fantasma.Ad ogni modo penso sia una bufala,e anche se fosse vero, sarebbe inutile, visto che il nano non vuole vendere.



Quella del nano che non vuole vendere è una bufala enorme. Sono anni che ci vuole mollare.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...



.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> che poi sto galatioto ha rotto, so 4 mesi che non dice una parola, fai qualche dichiarazione, sta cosa della riservatezza è ridicola, si è rivelato un altro pallonaro, cmq fosun è uscito a febbraio su milanofinanza, quindi non è del tutto nuova sta news



E Galatioto viene a spifferare a te cosa sta facendo... se c'è una sola persona seria in tutta la faccenda è proprio lui... va a leggerti la sua storia va


----------



## bargnani83 (4 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> che poi sto galatioto ha rotto, so 4 mesi che non dice una parola, fai qualche dichiarazione, sta cosa della riservatezza è ridicola, si è rivelato un altro pallonaro, cmq fosun è uscito a febbraio su milanofinanza, quindi non è del tutto nuova sta news



infatti il suo curriculum è da pallonaro proprio.galatioto non può dir niente in questo momento.a trattative concluse(positivamente o negativamente) rilascerà l'intervista spiegando come sono andate le cose cose.un po come fatto a maggio con la gazzetta dello sport in cui di fatto ufficialmente metteva a conoscenza tutti noi dell'esistenza della trattativa in essere.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Agosto 2016)

Cmq ci crederò solo a firme fatte, prima sono solo scuse x bloccare il mercato, tutte....


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E Galatioto viene a spifferare a te cosa sta facendo... se c'è una sola persona seria in tutta la faccenda è proprio lui... va a leggerti la sua storia va



Io non metto in dubbio la serietà di Galatioto, ma secondo me sta trattativa ormai gli è sfuggita di mano..di che è la colpa non lo so, ma ormai solo un illuso può davvero credere che non sia saltato tutto..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...



Eccola qua la cordata di Galliani, come previsto


----------



## robs91 (4 Agosto 2016)

Ma che cordata di Galliani dai,Jorge Mendes se lo mangia a colazione il pelato.Comunque il problema non si pone.


----------



## sette (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> ... Jorge Mendes ... Già due anni fa chiese udienza a Berlusconi per presentargli l'offerta di Peter Lim. Nulla da fare, però. _*Il presidente rossonero disse di no*_...



Ovviamente per amore... di se stesso.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...



Mi si perculava Ravezzani ma mi sa invece che ha sganciato un'autentica bomba....
Comunque Mendes più Fosun è una combo molto interessante. L'unico spauracchio potrebbe essere la presenza del gallo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma che cordata di Galliani dai,Jorge Mendes se lo mangia a colazione il pelato.Comunque il problema non si pone.



Ma infatti...ce lo vedi uno degli uomini più potenti del calcio mondiale a prendere ordini da Galliani?? ahah...comunque si...molto probabilmente il problema nemmeno si pone


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

attenti a campovolo, se sta cosa diventa un minimo vera, cercherà di appropiarsene per tirare a campare


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

*Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma infatti...ce lo vedi uno degli uomini più potenti del calcio mondiale a prendere ordini da Galliani?? ahah...comunque si...molto probabilmente il problema nemmeno si pone



Galliani ha fatto più vittime della sedia elettrica...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Che roba è ? Cioè uno farebbe saltare la trattativa perché c'è un altro interessato? Le sta sparando....


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



eccolo......... lo sapevo


----------



## Victorss (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Si vabbè dai, PlainField non sa più cosa scrivere, fa quasi tenerezza...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Agosto 2016)

Non ci credo minimamente.

Comunque già mi immagino la trattativa che fatalità potrebbe durare fino al 1-2 Febbraio


----------



## wfiesso (4 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non metto in dubbio la serietà di Galatioto, ma secondo me sta trattativa ormai gli è sfuggita di mano..di che è la colpa non lo so, ma ormai solo un illuso può davvero credere che non sia saltato tutto..



La colpa ovviamente è della follia del nano e degli aguzzini che lo circondano


----------



## smallball (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



direi che si sta arrampicando sugli specchi...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Qualcuno gli dica che la guerra è finita.
Lo hanno dimenticato di vedetta ....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Campopiano detto "lo squaletto"...ormai appena sente odore di sangue ci si fionda...non gli risulta mai nulla poi però è sempre lui a prenderlo "nel traforo"....


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*


----------



## mabadi (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Il dramma di questo messaggio è che evidentemente i nomi fatti all'inizio (società con capitali assurdi) non ci sono più.
Per quale motivo Fininvest dovrebbe cedere la Società ad un gruppo valutato 11ML e non ad un fondo che raggiungeva forse i Biliardi di fatturato (Eveg., Badu, ecc).
Tutto era una balla...


----------



## Victorss (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Comunque a me tutte ste nuove trattative che son saltate fuori in sti giorni mi sanno tanto di lubrificante, un pò come quando le dici "non preoccuparti, se lo fai bene non fa male"...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Perhcè salta la trattativa se ci sono Mendes e co? mica ho capito questa cosa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Agosto 2016)

Dai dai

while(Berlusconi != deceduto && Galliani != infartato) 
{
__Nuova trattativa
__Firma esclusiva
__Berlusconi e le questioni di cuore
__Firma del preliminare
__while(<(inserire nome di giornalista lecchino da inserire in programma televisivo)> != oracolo delle boiate)
____ Slittamento
__if(Mr.B->portafoglio != empty)
____ Ri-Ecco Mr.B!
__Slittamento
__Trattativa saltata
__Ecco un nuovo acquirente: <(inserire nome acquirente)>!
}


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Perhcè salta la trattativa se ci sono Mendes e co? mica ho capito questa cosa.



Perchè secondo lui se si mettono a trattare con mendes vuol dire che si sono alzati dal tavolo galatioto...l'ho letto prima in una sua risposta


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...



Al momento questi attuali che ci stanno trattando mi stanno lasciando MOLTO perplessa, se è vera dell'altra cordata o come si chiama mi informerei, il problema è che anche li si andrà per le lunghe fino al 2018 minimo  .


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Perchè secondo lui se si mettono a trattare con mendes vuol dire che si sono alzati dal tavolo galatioto...l'ho letto prima in una sua risposta



Ahhh ok grazie, se è vera la storia ci penserei al momento questi cinesi che stanno trattando non mi convincono non si sa praticamente nulla mah, per non parlare ( se vero) dei 15 milioni sul mercato  .


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Agosto 2016)

Personalmente non credo alla notizia,ma sarebbe uno scenario che non mi piacerebbe per nulla.
Mendes ci userebbe per fare i suoi giri di giocatori e soldi. In pratica si chiuderebbe la polpetteria Galliani e si aprirebbe la Mendes.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Ehhhhh caro Pasqualino.......


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2016)

magnus_marcus ha scritto:


> dai dai
> 
> while(berlusconi != deceduto && galliani != infartato)
> {
> ...



loop


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Insopportabile...ha talmente paura che salti tutto e che quindi verrà sbugiardato che sta già preparando il piano di fuga con Fosun...
Senza nemmeno considerare minimamente il fatto che in realtà la trattativa esiste ed è ancora in piedi anche a suo discapito.
Si sente la Bibbia..anzi lo avete fatto sentire così..


----------



## mark (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



Campopiano ridicolo ormai.. Purtroppo a pensare male con il Milan ci si azzecca sempre!! Non finirà mai questo incubo, io d'ora in poi crederò alla cessione solo quando vedrò l'ufficialità!!


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

ricordatevi una cosa, le trattative diventano lunghe solo quando non ci sono i soldi, due diligence, saldi negativi, preliminari, sono tutte idiozie per tirare a campare sperando arrivi il cash, quindi se sto tizio ha i soldi, venga a milano e chiuda tutto in 24 ore.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ricordatevi una cosa, le trattative diventano lunghe solo quando non ci sono i soldi, due diligence, saldi negativi, preliminari, sono tutte idiozie per tirare a campare sperando arrivi il cash, quindi se sto tizio ha i soldi, venga a milano e chiuda tutto in 24 ore.



mai letta cosa più ragionevole, questa trattativa ha assunto i connotati della farsa già al primo slittamento.


----------



## arcanum (4 Agosto 2016)

Dato il periodo di nulla totale e i tifosi oramai sconsolati una notizia del genere sa proprio di pezza messa apposta, ma anche in modo grossolano per tenerci a bada o far accelerare i cinesi. Onestamente non ci credo molto


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Dato il periodo di nulla totale e i tifosi oramai sconsolati una notizia del genere sa proprio di pezza messa apposta, ma anche in modo grossolano per tenerci a bada o far accelerare i cinesi. Onestamente non ci credo molto



ma chi deve accelerare? ancora ad aspettare lo zio d'america e gancikoso? quei 2 non hanno trovato nessuno, 4 mesi di balle colossali, io me lo ricordo sal che dice "soon" riferito ai futuri proprietari, li ho visti, zero totale.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ricordatevi una cosa, le trattative diventano lunghe solo quando non ci sono i soldi, due diligence, saldi negativi, preliminari, sono tutte idiozie per tirare a campare sperando arrivi il cash, quindi se sto tizio ha i soldi, venga a milano e chiuda tutto in 24 ore.



Difatti è per quello che io credo al closing inaspettato così come è successo con Suning.E'l'unica spiegazione plausibile a questi tempi mostruosamente dilatati.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Difatti è per quello che io credo al closing inaspettato così come è successo con Suning.E'l'unica spiegazione plausibile a questi tempi mostruosamente dilatati.



Inaspettato? Era in programma e non è slittato di un giorno. L'unica cosa inaspettata era la percentuale di acquisto, ma la notizia era uscita comunque prima. Il nome dell'acquirente si sapeva già, da noi dopo mesi e mesi ancora si parla di "i cinesi".


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Difatti è per quello che io credo al closing inaspettato così come è successo con Suning.E'l'unica spiegazione plausibile a questi tempi mostruosamente dilatati.



lo dico per te, lascia perdere sta storia dei cinesi fake, sta storia è finita il 15 giugno o forse mai cominciata


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Difatti è per quello che io credo al closing inaspettato così come è successo con Suning.E'l'unica spiegazione plausibile a questi tempi mostruosamente dilatati.



Io spero sia davvero dome dici tu...ma ormai non ci credo troppo. E non è vero che è l'unica spiegazione plausibile...è altrettanto plausibile che la composizione non sia più quella iniziale e che quindi non ci sia il grano...ripeto: spero davvero sia come dici tu.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*


Per me, ormai, conta quanto Peppe Di Stefano o Skincats. Vatti a prendere la pagnotta da Scanzi e non rompere il kaiser, Campovolo.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inaspettato? Era in programma e non è slittato di un giorno. L'unica cosa inaspettata era la percentuale di acquisto, ma la notizia era uscita comunque prima. Il nome dell'acquirente si sapeva già, da noi dopo mesi e mesi ancora si parla di "i cinesi".



Io ricordo che l'annuncio delle firme fu proclamato 4-5 giorni prima ad insaputa di tutti...prima c'erà solo un gruppo di cinesi che erano venuti a san siro un mese prima( probabilmente per firmare il preliminare). Di Suning se ne parlava già a febbraio marzo nello stesso modo in cui si parla di Robin Li e Moutai...
Per me è tutto molto similare..


----------



## kipstar (4 Agosto 2016)

pare piovano smentite informali....


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io spero sia davvero dome dici tu...ma ormai non ci credo troppo. E non è vero che è l'unica spiegazione plausibile...è altrettanto plausibile che la composizione non sia più quella iniziale e che quindi non ci sia il grano...ripeto: spero davvero sia come dici tu.



Io non ci credo alla cordata che si sfalda ancora...possibile che Fininvest sia l'unica società al mondo a raccattare indecisi milionari?


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

si le smentite da vitiello di milannews, fininvest non ha più credibilità in tutto, possiamo dirlo senza patemi, sono una massa di incompetenti, per 2 anni raggirati da millantatori.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*



L'ho sempre detto che Campopiano fa rima con ciarlatano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Ah...altra cosa che mi fa pensare che sia ancora tutto in piedi: se fosse saltata a quest'ora Arbeloa sarebbe con la casacca rossonera (e come lui qualcun altro con un bell'obbligo di riscatto, invece nada)


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

sembra che stiano arrivando le prime smentite..,


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo alla cordata che si sfalda ancora...possibile che Fininvest sia l'unica società al mondo a raccattare indecisi milionari?



puoi cominciare a crederci..


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "Per ora Fininvest non ha lasciato la trattativa. Ma è chiaro che se è vera la pista Mendes insieme a Fosun, salta la trattativa con Gancikoff e Galatioto."*


Spero con tutto il cuore che sia vera questa pista


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ah...altra cosa che mi fa pensare che sia ancora tutto in piedi: se fosse saltata a quest'ora Arbeloa sarebbe con la casacca rossonera (e come lui qualcun altro con un bell'obbligo di riscatto, invece nada)



E galliani non parla proprio più...nemmeno dopo che è tornato...e si che il Milan sta giocando.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> puoi cominciare a crederci..



Non ancora...


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Spero con tutto il cuore che sia vera questa pista



vai tranquillo che se salta quella di Galatioto questa sarà vera al sicuro...almeno fino a febbraio...cosi salta anche il mercato invernale il che non guasta mai per Silvio.....poi ovviamente inizieranno i problemi......


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sembra che stiano arrivando le prime smentite..,



lasciate perdere quel sito....


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ah...altra cosa che mi fa pensare che sia ancora tutto in piedi: se fosse saltata a quest'ora Arbeloa sarebbe con la casacca rossonera (e come lui qualcun altro con un bell'obbligo di riscatto, invece nada)



Se invece Luiz Adriano finisse al porto io comincerei a prendere più in considerazione Mendes


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non ancora...



aspettiamo l'ennesimo rinvio? Ormai comunque in questa trattativa nemmeno i giornalisti ci credono, è rimasto solo Pagni.


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vai tranquillo che se salta quella di Galatioto questa sarà vera al sicuro...almeno fino a febbraio...cosi salta anche il mercato invernale il che non guasta mai per Silvio.....poi ovviamente inizieranno i problemi......


No allora, bee era uno in cerca di fama e siam tutti d"accordo, la cordata cinese non poteva smentire nulla perché fondamentalmente a chi vai a chiedere? Mendes o c"è o non c"è, nel giro di qualche giorno hai conferme in un senso o nell'altro


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> aspettiamo l'ennesimo rinvio? Ormai comunque in questa trattativa nemmeno i giornalisti ci credono, è rimasto solo Pagni.



Se non avessero annunciato l'esclusiva sarebbe tutto uguale a quello che è successo con l'inter..
Putroppo han dovuto annunciarla per placare i tifosi..


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Agosto 2016)

Gustavo Gomez in fase di arrivo a quanto pare, Galliani a cena per Musacchio con i procuratori ma senza Gancikoff, prima ovunque andava Galliani veniva seguito.Detto ciò mi sembra molto strano che nel giro di così poco si passi da una cordata a un'altra.E se Gancikoff dopo l'uscita di scena di alcuni gruppi abbia chiesto aiuto a Mendes che già aveva presentato offerte per il Milan? E' plausibile?


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se non avessero annunciato l'esclusiva sarebbe tutto uguale a quello che è successo con l'inter..
> Putroppo han dovuto annunciarla per placare i tifosi..



no, ma per niente. Tu hai visto cinesi visitare milanello o casa milan? per l'inter ci fu una delegazione che venne solo per vedere gli impianti e le strutture della società. Comprano il Milan a scatola chiusa? Oltretutto non è normale che ancora oggi che in teoria dovremmo essere a ridosso delle firme (se sempre è vero) non si sappia niente. Si parlava del fondo GSR ma ha smentito, sono rimasti in pratica Zheng e Wu. E dove vuoi andare con questi? probabilmente dovranno cercare altri investitori per il fondo.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no, ma per niente. Tu hai visto cinesi visitare milanello o casa milan? per l'inter ci fu una delegazione che venne solo per vedere gli impianti e le strutture della società. Comprano il Milan a scatola chiusa? Oltretutto non è normale che ancora oggi che in teoria dovremmo essere a ridosso delle firme (se sempre è vero) non si sappia niente. Si parlava del fondo GSR ma ha smentito, sono rimasti in pratica Zheng e Wu. E dove vuoi andare con questi? probabilmente dovranno cercare altri investitori per il fondo.



Io ripeto ricordo che solo 5 giorni prima scoprìi che Suning comprasse l'Inter,fino a quel giorno c'erano voci non confermate che entrassero col 20%,ma erano solo voci...per quanto riguarda il visitare le strutture magari non serve una delegazione ma basta Gancikoff che è esperto nel settore costruzioni impianti sportivi...credo che basti e avanzi..


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io ripeto ricordo che solo 5 giorni prima scoprìi che Suning comprasse l'Inter,fino a quel giorno c'erano voci non confermate che entrassero col 20%,ma erano solo voci...per quanto riguarda il visitare le strutture magari non serve una delegazione ma basta Gancikoff che è esperto nel settore costruzioni impianti sportivi...credo che basti e avanzi..



invece non è andata così, ci fu pure un comunicato sia di Suning che di Tohir, molto prima l'acquisto definitivo.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

*Pagni: "Certo che se fossero tutte vere, Fininvest avrebbe più offerte per il Milan che Mediaset; in ogni caso non risulta questa manifestazione di interesse"*


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece non è andata così, ci fu pure un comunicato sia di Suning che di Tohir, molto prima l'acquisto definitivo.



Non me lo ricordo..cosa diceva e quando è stato?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pagni: "Certo che se fossero tutte vere, Fininvest avrebbe più offerte per il Milan che Mediaset; in ogni caso non risulta questa manifestazione di interesse"*



A quanto pare è l'unico nel mondo del giornalismo che ancora ci crede...vedremo chi la spunterà...in ogni caso no dovrebbe mancare molto...ma sta frase è gia stata detta troppe volte, ha perso di significato.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pagni: "Certo che se fossero tutte vere, Fininvest avrebbe più offerte per il Milan che Mediaset; in ogni caso non risulta questa manifestazione di interesse"*



pagni credeva a mr bee, benatia, kovacic, pjaca, ecc...


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece non è andata così, ci fu pure un comunicato sia di Suning che di Tohir, molto prima l'acquisto definitivo.



su questa vicenda anche io però ricordo diverso....addirittura mi pare che fino a una settimana circa prima del closin Thoir avesse ripetuto che non vendeva la maggioranza....


----------



## Edric (4 Agosto 2016)

Al momento questa nuova e presunta offerta, mi sembra più che altro una *manovra di disturbo* alla trattativa vera e propria. 

Vediamo come si evolverà la situazione e se i fatti concretizzeranno la notizia o se invece si risolverà in una semplice voce messa in giro da qualcuno.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> su questa vicenda anche io però ricordo diverso....addirittura mi pare che fino a una settimana circa prima del closin Thoir avesse ripetuto che non vendeva la maggioranza....



si questo si, ma la manifestazione di interesse c'era già da tempo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Al momento questa nuova e presunta offerta, mi sembra più che altro una *manovra di disturbo* alla trattativa vera e propria.
> 
> Vediamo come si evolverà la situazione e se i fatti concretizzeranno la notizia o se invece si risolverà in una semplice voce messa in giro da qualcuno.



Stanno provando a stanarli, sempre ci sia qualcuno da stanare!  L'unica cosa che non capisco è: come mai han trovato l'accordo per il 70% (o 80, non ricordo più, sta trattativa mi ha ubriacato) e appena sentito che volevano dar via il 100 si son sfaldati?? Non ha senso pensandoci..


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si questo si, ma la manifestazione di interesse c'era già da tempo.



Ci fu un comunicato di Suning dopo che i loro rappresentanti si presentarono a San Siro

Il comunicato però parlava semplicemente di collaborazione tra le parti


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si questo si, ma la manifestazione di interesse c'era già da tempo.



Fatto sta che il closing è stato annunciato 5 giorni prima dopo mesi di trattative.....mi basta e avanza per capire che nessuno può sapere nulla.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ci fu un comunicato di Suning dopo che i loro rappresentanti si presentarono a San Siro
> 
> Il comunicato però parlava semplicemente di collaborazione tra le parti



Ecco cose molto vaghe insomma...
Io resto dell'idea che il 13 giugno abbiano firmato il preliminare ma con Berlusconi in ospedale era di cattivo gusto renderlo pubblico così hanno proceduto al passo successivo.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ecco cose molto vaghe insomma...
> Io resto dell'idea che il 13 giugno abbiano firmato il preliminare ma con Berlusconi in ospedale era di cattivo gusto renderlo pubblico così hanno proceduto al passo successivo.



Spero con tutto il cuore che sia andata cosi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ecco cose molto vaghe insomma...
> Io resto dell'idea che il 13 giugno abbiano firmato il preliminare ma con Berlusconi in ospedale era di cattivo gusto renderlo pubblico così hanno proceduto al passo successivo.



Sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ha detto Berlusconi quando ha ricevuto ad Arcore i rappresentanti della Curva...ma le cose VERE...no le ricostruzioni o dichiarazioni di circostanza...è altrettanto strano che non abbiano rilasciato nessun comunicato. Qualcosa di segreto c'è...o volendola vedere sporca hanno preso la mazzetta e son stati buoni...ma Berlusconi che paga sta gente per star buoni non ce lo vedo...anche perchè oramai penso non gli interessi più nulla....vedo più probabile la possibilità delle info riservate....anche perchè ricordo bene un utente che diceva che aveva saputo da fonti interne alla Curva che quello che era trapelato nei giornali non rispecchiava la realtà...con una faccina ammiccante....boooh


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

*Sempre gli stessi e sempre gli stessi off topic.

La volete smettere o no?

Si torna on topic.*


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con tutti i dettagli dalla Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Ecco un altro flirt per il Milan. Questa volta sarà quello giusto? Mentre, si narra, si raffredda la trattativa con Galatioto e Gancikoff, eccone un'altra: con uno dei gruppi cinesi più importanti: Fosun, che ha sede a Shanghai. Il tramite tra le parti è il super procuratore Jorge Mendes. E la coppia formata da Guo Guangchang e Jorge Mendes la scorsa settimana ha acquistato il Wolverhampton. Ma il pallino di Jorge Mendez è, da sempre, il Milan. Già la scorsa primavera il portoghese tentò la scalata al club rossonero. Ora ci riprova. Ed ha riallacciato i contatti con Fininvest. Mendes, sempre la scorsa primavera, era pronto ad offrire 550 milioni di euro per il club milanese. Ma Galatioto e Gancikoff lo hanno oscurato. Ora l'esclusiva con i due è scaduta, e Finivest già da questa settimana è libera di percorrere altre strade.
> ...




.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Agosto 2016)

Una cordata capeggiata dagli amici del pelato maledetto mi mette il terrore


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2016)

Se vengono fuori nuove voci del genere allora non può che voler dire che l'esclusiva è scaduta. Mesi e mesi buttati nel cesso. Si ricomincia......
Ad una trattativa lampo per acquisire il milan non ci crederò mai. Faccio già fatica a credere a una trattativa normale.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

*ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



Questa parte ha un chiaro e preciso intento, ormai si è capito cosa sta succedendo


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



basta galatioto e gancikoff, non li sopporto più


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> basta galatioto e gancikoff, non li sopporto più



Ma in tempi non sospetti il ritorno alla scena di mister bee non aveva irritato fininvest???
Ora perchè queste voci non suscitano irritazione cutanea???
Tutto molto in...coerente!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Su sportmediaset han detto trattativa avanzata che può lasciar presagire sorpasso....pagliacci


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



Sembra che ci siano 42541060 che ci vogliono comprare ma poi siamo sempre con Berlusconi e più passano i giorni e più sono convinta che resteremo cosi.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



C'è da dire che Fininvest non ha alcuna attendibilità. E' sempre accaduto il contrario di quello che hanno dichiarato.


----------



## neversayconte (4 Agosto 2016)

Che caos, che pasticcio enorme. Niente che riguarda noi è coerente e lineare, siamo fuori dalla realtà in un'altra dimensione proprio


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Fininvest non ha alcuna attendibilità. E' sempre accaduto il contrario di quello che hanno dichiarato.



fininvest ha dato credito a mr bee tacciboll per 1 anno e mezzo, non hanno più nessuna credibilità, sono degli incapaci totali, cmq mi pare straevidente che un nuovo circo sta per cominciare, attenti ai nuovi campovolo e alcy, state in guardia tutti e non vi fidate più di nessuno.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> fininvest ha dato credito a mr bee tacciboll per 1 anno e mezzo, non hanno più nessuna credibilità, sono degli incapaci totali, cmq mi pare straevidente che un nuovo circo sta per cominciare, attenti ai nuovi campovolo e alcy, state in guardia tutti e non vi fidate più di nessuno.



Beh, devono distrarre il più possibile la massa ed i tifosi dal calcio giocato, visto che anche la prossima stagione si rivelerà l'ennesimo bagno di sangue.


----------



## beleno (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



Secondo me, l'unico aspetto che poteva far pensare ad un trattativa seria era la presenza di Galatioto. Sinceramente, se naufragasse la trattativa con Galatioto, penso che eventuali altre offerte sarebbero solo fumo negli occhi per i tifosi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa parte ha un chiaro e preciso intento, ormai si è capito cosa sta succedendo



Lo dicono dal giorno 1



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



Toh, chi l'avrebbe mai detto? Non esiste sta trattativa Fosun e mai esisterà


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



A Vivendi non interessa?


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



Peccato... Ci tocca rimanere con i fantasmi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



Può darsi ci sia stato l'ennesimo tentativo di Galliani per far saltare o ritardare la trattativa con Galatioto.
Da qui la presenza dell'amicone Mendes in questa notizia.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2016)

Anche su Sky stanno dando molto risalto a questa notizia sul fondo Fosun e Mendes


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Può darsi ci sia stato l'ennesimo tentativo di Galliani per far saltare o ritardare la trattativa con Galatioto.
> Da qui la presenza dell'amicone Mendes in questa notizia.



Vogliono solo mettere fretta all'unica cordata esistente, perché del Milan non ne vogliono più sapere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Fonti Fininvest smentiscono proposte o trattative in corso con Fosun, l'unica trattativa in corso è quella con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff. Le stesse fonti tuttavia sottolineano che da due anni, ovvero da quando si parla di cessione del club, diversi soggetti hanno mostrato interesse all'acquisto dello stesso.*



Candido Cannavò si starà rivoltando nella tomba.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vogliono solo mettere fretta all'unica cordata esistente, perché del Milan non ne vogliono più sapere



Molto probabile.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

*La Stampa: su Fosun giungono smentite anche dalla Cina ma risulta che Jorge Mendes avrebbe chiesto un incontro a Silvio Berlusconi, che potrebbe tenersi in Sardegna dove il presidente rossonero è in vacanza. *


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

*La Stampa: mentre sia attende che la cordata cinese rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff faccia il passo decisivo, entra in scene Jorge Mendes. Il potente procuratore è spalleggiato da Galliani e ha incontrato Silvio Berlusconi più volte negli ultimi mesi per presentare un'offerta d'acquisto per il Milan. Nulla di davvero concreto, ma comunque c'è stato uno scambio di informazioni molto dettagliato.

Quando poi i cinesi di Galatioto hanno strappato l'esclusiva a Fininvest, tutto si è fermato. Mendes però non si è arreso e pare che abbia chiesto un nuovo incontro a Silvio Berlusconi proprio in queste ore, non ad Arcore ma in Sardegna, dove il patron rossonero trascorrerà le vacanze nei week-end.

Non è statà però chiamata in causa Fininvest, che ha smentito la proposta. Smentite arrivate anche dalla Cina per quanto riguarda l'interessamento di Fosun, fondo da 11,1 miliardi che è anche azionista della Gestifute, la società di Mendes. Fosun però ha recentemente annunciato l'intenzione di disinvestire per questioni di reddito. Il mistero allora si infittisce, chi c'è dietro Mendes?*


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: mentre sia attende che la cordata cinese rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff faccia il passo decisivo, entra in scene Jorge Mendes. Il potente procuratore è spalleggiato da Galliani e ha incontrato Silvio Berlusconi più volte negli ultimi mesi per presentare un'offerta d'acquisto per il Milan. Nulla di davvero concreto, ma comunque c'è stato uno scambio di informazioni molto dettagliato.
> 
> Quando poi i cinesi di Galatioto hanno strappato l'esclusiva a Fininvest, tutto si è fermato. Mendes però non si è arreso e pare che abbia chiesto un nuovo incontro a Silvio Berlusconi proprio in queste ore, non ad Arcore ma in Sardegna, dove il patron rossonero trascorrerà le vacanze nei week-end.
> 
> Non è statà però chiamata in causa Fininvest, che ha smentito la proposta. Smentite arrivate anche dalla Cina per quanto riguarda l'interessamento di Fosun, fondo da 11,1 miliardi che è anche azionista della Gestifute, la società di Mendes. Fosun però ha recentemente annunciato l'intenzione di disinvestire per questioni di reddito. Il mistero allora si infittisce, chi c'è dietro Mendes?*



Nuovo teatrino in arrivo.

Dietro Mendes non può esserci che lui, il demonio, insieme ai suoi compagni di merende.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

ovviamente si parlava del megamiliardario + mendes...ma uno dei 2 sembra che non ci sia di mezzo...indovinate un po chi??


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2016)

E' palese che sia un nuovo teatrino.

B se ne uscirà dicendo che la nuova cordata sia molto ma molto più ricca di GanciGalati e si andrà avanti (col teatrino) fino a Marzo/Aprile..


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

tutte queste voci intorno al milan mi insospettiscono, pare che tutti siano interessati all'affaire milan" mentre sappiamo che affare non è, per via delle richieste esageratamente esose del nano. Per me Fininvest ci cova.....


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

e comunque questa cosa di Mendes che vuole vedere Silvio se vera è negativissima secondo me...ci manca solo che gli metta qualche dubbio nel cervello e siamo a posto.....poi imboccato da galliani mi immagino che tipo di incontro sarà.......

se è una mossa di fininvest per forzare i cinesi ok sennò non ci vedo niente di buono..


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: su Fosun giungono smentite anche dalla Cina ma risulta che Jorge Mendes avrebbe chiesto un incontro a Silvio Berlusconi, che potrebbe tenersi in Sardegna dove il presidente rossonero è in vacanza. *



Speriamo... Altro spessore rispetto a Gancincoff


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: mentre sia attende che la cordata cinese rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff faccia il passo decisivo, entra in scene Jorge Mendes. Il potente procuratore è spalleggiato da Galliani e ha incontrato Silvio Berlusconi più volte negli ultimi mesi per presentare un'offerta d'acquisto per il Milan. Nulla di davvero concreto, ma comunque c'è stato uno scambio di informazioni molto dettagliato.
> 
> Quando poi i cinesi di Galatioto hanno strappato l'esclusiva a Fininvest, tutto si è fermato. Mendes però non si è arreso e pare che abbia chiesto un nuovo incontro a Silvio Berlusconi proprio in queste ore, non ad Arcore ma in Sardegna, dove il patron rossonero trascorrerà le vacanze nei week-end.
> 
> Non è statà però chiamata in causa Fininvest, che ha smentito la proposta. Smentite arrivate anche dalla Cina per quanto riguarda l'interessamento di Fosun, fondo da 11,1 miliardi che è anche azionista della Gestifute, la società di Mendes. Fosun però ha recentemente annunciato l'intenzione di disinvestire per questioni di reddito. Il mistero allora si infittisce, chi c'è dietro Mendes?*



.


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

Anche solo per la sinergia con i suoi assistiti sul mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

Voi state male , siamo a 1cm per chiudere con Gancicoso e tifate per una notizia che non esiste inventata di pura pianta dai giornalai


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

non si sa mai....meglio avere un piano B


----------



## beleno (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: mentre sia attende che la cordata cinese rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff faccia il passo decisivo, entra in scene Jorge Mendes. Il potente procuratore è spalleggiato da Galliani e ha incontrato Silvio Berlusconi più volte negli ultimi mesi per presentare un'offerta d'acquisto per il Milan. Nulla di davvero concreto, ma comunque c'è stato uno scambio di informazioni molto dettagliato.
> 
> Quando poi i cinesi di Galatioto hanno strappato l'esclusiva a Fininvest, tutto si è fermato. Mendes però non si è arreso e pare che abbia chiesto un nuovo incontro a Silvio Berlusconi proprio in queste ore, non ad Arcore ma in Sardegna, dove il patron rossonero trascorrerà le vacanze nei week-end.
> 
> Non è statà però chiamata in causa Fininvest, che ha smentito la proposta. Smentite arrivate anche dalla Cina per quanto riguarda l'interessamento di Fosun, fondo da 11,1 miliardi che è anche azionista della Gestifute, la società di Mendes. Fosun però ha recentemente annunciato l'intenzione di disinvestire per questioni di reddito. Il mistero allora si infittisce, chi c'è dietro Mendes?*



Incontri con Berlusconi, week end in Sardegna... Se salta con Galatioto riviviamo il 2015, sarebbe la pietra tombale sulle nostre (flebili) ambizioni di rinascita


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2016)

Ma scusate perche deve essere tutto un teatrino creato da berlusconi?
E' finito politicamente...ed ha 80 e passa anni.
Quello che mi preoccupa non è il teatrino(magari ci fosse...significa che c'e qualcuno intenzionato a compare il milan)...è che dietro all ac milan c'e tutto un casino che allontana i compratori.


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Per tutti quelli che dicono che Galliani sia un compagno di merende di Mendes:

Guardare la lista dei suoi giocatori... Solo Thiago Silva è transitato nel Milan, ma secondo me da noi aveva un altro procuratore. 
L'anno scorso dicevano che dietro al mancato arrivo di Jackson Martinez ci fosse lui.
Insomma di affari con lui non ne ha mai fatti, al massimo andranno a cena, ma mi sembra un bel biglietto da visita lavorare nel calcio e non aver fatto affari con il Gallo


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

per non parlare dei bilanci, ovviamente....


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voi state male , siamo a 1cm per chiudere con Gancicoso e tifate per una notizia che non esiste inventata di pura pianta dai giornalai



Lollo, ma chi lo dice che siamo ad un passo dal chiudere?


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

sa cose che noi non sappiamo evidentemente...


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voi state male , siamo a 1cm per chiudere con Gancicoso e tifate per una notizia che non esiste inventata di pura pianta dai giornalai



Perché ganci ci dà sempre tanti motivi per essere fiducioso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che dicono che Galliani sia un compagno di merende di Mendes:
> 
> Guardare la lista dei suoi giocatori... Solo Thiago Silva è transitato nel Milan, ma secondo me da noi aveva un altro procuratore.
> L'anno scorso dicevano che dietro al mancato arrivo di Jackson Martinez ci fosse lui.
> Insomma di affari con lui non ne ha mai fatti, al massimo andranno a cena, ma mi sembra un bel biglietto da visita lavorare nel calcio e non aver fatto affari con il Gallo



Non è questo il punto... escludiamo per un attimo l'ipotesi della "cordata galliani", che è un incubo ma per ora un po' fantascienza. E può essere vero che i due non hanno fatto grandi affari assieme.
Ma non è così reale ipotizzare che se arrivasse Mendes sarebbe un'opzione sollecitata e auspicata da Galliani stesso, già nel 2014 tentò di fare entrare Mendes nel giro rossonero.
Con Mendes al timone, Galliani avrebbe il posto assicurato, e anzi forse più controllo e potere. Sono amici a livello Preziosi.
In aggiunta, dalle ultimissime indiscrezioni sembra che in questa nuova cordata non ci siano cinesi miliardari, ma il solo Mendes.

Io preferisco il "salto nel buio" Gancikoff/Galatioto + annullamento totale della dirigenza.


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

intanto in un sondaggio della gazza tra le due cordate in lizza, Mendes /Fonsun raccolgono l'83% dei consensi tra i tifosi.


----------



## VonVittel (4 Agosto 2016)

Questa è la famosa cordata Galliani + suoi amici potenti. 
Questo Mendes è un farabutto come Raiola. Ci porterebbero al collasso definitivo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Agosto 2016)

Signore liberaci dal male e da tutti i mali


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

wargod ha scritto:


> intanto in un sondaggio della gazza tra le due cordate in lizza, Mendes /Fonsun raccolgono l'83% dei consensi tra i tifosi.



ah bhe allora...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

wargod ha scritto:


> intanto in un sondaggio della gazza tra le due cordate in lizza, Mendes /Fonsun raccolgono l'83% dei consensi tra i tifosi.



Si peccato che non esiste , come sempre la Gazza pur di mettere in cattiva luce il Milan farebbe di tutto e voi su state cascando dentro fino alla gola .


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

è un dato statistico,nulla di definitivo, è un giochetto dell'estate suvvia, tipo le parole crociate sulla spiaggia...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Agosto 2016)

Certo che son proprio avanti eh, si son già trovati la tiritera per la prossima estate.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si peccato che non esiste , come sempre la Gazza pur di mettere in cattiva luce il Milan farebbe di tutto e voi su state cascando dentro fino alla gola .



Io la penso come te, ma con delle precisazioni... l'invenzione è Fonsun, ci hanno infilato dentro il magnate cinese come esca per i tifosi (vedi sondaggi già pubblicati)... ma il coinvolgimento di Mendes e Galliani sta cominciando a trovare molto credito un po' da tutte le fonti...


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è questo il punto... escludiamo per un attimo l'ipotesi della "cordata galliani", che è un incubo ma per ora un po' fantascienza. E può essere vero che i due non hanno fatto grandi affari assieme.
> Ma non è così reale ipotizzare che se arrivasse Mendes sarebbe un'opzione sollecitata e auspicata da Galliani stesso, già nel 2014 tentò di fare entrare Mendes nel giro rossonero.
> Con Mendes al timone, Galliani avrebbe il posto assicurato, e anzi forse più controllo e potere. Sono amici a livello Preziosi.
> In aggiunta, dalle ultimissime indiscrezioni sembra che in questa nuova cordata non ci siano cinesi miliardari, ma il solo Mendes.
> ...


un conto è criticare gli intrallazzi di Galliani, un altro è ipotizzare cose. Io mi attengo ai fatti e i fatti dicono che Mendes non è un pirla, è il procuratore più potente e ricco del mondo, a cosa gli gioverebbe prendere il Milan per fare far a Galliani i suoi loschi affari? Sembra che molti lo considerino l'ultimo degli stupidi, ma se gestisci gente come Mou o Cr7 hai anche una certa reputazione


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

wargod ha scritto:


> intanto in un sondaggio della gazza tra le due cordate in lizza, Mendes /Fonsun raccolgono l'83% dei consensi tra i tifosi.



Il perchè raccolgono l'83% di consensi è abbastanza chiaro ...sono mesi che si sta parlando praticamente del nulla con Gala e Ganci unici personaggi certi che cmq non sono gli acquirenti... per il resto notizie vaghe e continui rinvii ... e continui rinvii e stagione buttata per ora al vento. Arrivano due nomi certi (forse) e ci credo che vengono preferiti è una reazione istintiva ..poi se ci si pensa bene si va cmq incontro a preliminari closing e tutte le menate a cui abbiamo già assistito ...


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

wargod ha scritto:


> intanto in un sondaggio della gazza tra le due cordate in lizza, Mendes /Fonsun raccolgono l'83% dei consensi tra i tifosi.


Nel caso esistesse, mi pare anche giusto. 
Ps a calcio si gioca con i giocatori, non si schierano in campo i patrimoni dei super miliardari cinesi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Io preferirei il "salto nel buio" con ripulisti generale della dirigenza


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Agosto 2016)

Intanto siamo arrivati al 4 Agosto ed abbiamo una squadra da 7-10 posto e meno di diecimila abbonati. Tra 16 giorni inizia il campionato e le prime due partite sono Torino e Napoli.
C'è il rischio di un grosso fallimento sportivo...e non mi meraviglierebbe se l'interesse dei tifosi si spostasse solo sulle questioni societarie, ignorando completamente i risultati (nulli) sportivi.
Questo ha portato al fallimento del Parma (recente) e del Napoli (passato)...tanto per citare due esempi.


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Intanto siamo arrivati al 4 Agosto ed abbiamo una squadra da 7-10 posto e meno di diecimila abbonati. Tra 16 giorni inizia il campionato e le prime due partite sono Torino e Napoli.
> C'è il rischio di un grosso fallimento sportivo...e non mi meraviglierebbe se l'interesse dei tifosi si spostasse solo sulle questioni societarie, ignorando completamente i risultati (nulli) sportivi.
> Questo ha portato al fallimento del Parma (recente) e del Napoli (passato)...tanto per citare due esempi.



Va beh ma non è che il potere di inter see dei tifosi faccia cambiare i risultati, se siam scarsi perdiamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> un conto è criticare gli intrallazzi di Galliani, un altro è ipotizzare cose. Io mi attengo ai fatti e i fatti dicono che Mendes non è un pirla, è il procuratore più potente e ricco del mondo, a cosa gli gioverebbe prendere il Milan per fare far a Galliani i suoi loschi affari? Sembra che molti lo considerino l'ultimo degli stupidi, ma se gestisci gente come Mou o Cr7 hai anche una certa reputazione



No no non è uno stupido, anzi 
Ma io non penso che licenzierebbe o rimuoverebbe dall'incarico uno dei suoi migliori amici, oltretutto se quest'ultimo avesse avuto un ruolo di intermediario nella trattativa.
E' un'ipotesi, ovvio. Già la trattativa con Gancikoff sta diventando roba da "Ai confini della realtà', qui stiamo parlando del nulla cosmico, roba da Novella 2000. 

Ma se esce una notizia così proprio in un momento delicato della cessione, io non posso che pensare a due scenari: notizia messa in giro da Fininvest per mettere il pepe nel sedere a Gancikoso, oppure estremo tentativo del diavolo per salvarsi il posto e continuare a fare intrallazzi.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: mentre sia attende che la cordata cinese rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff faccia il passo decisivo, entra in scene Jorge Mendes. Il potente procuratore è spalleggiato da Galliani e ha incontrato Silvio Berlusconi più volte negli ultimi mesi per presentare un'offerta d'acquisto per il Milan. Nulla di davvero concreto, ma comunque c'è stato uno scambio di informazioni molto dettagliato.
> 
> Quando poi i cinesi di Galatioto hanno strappato l'esclusiva a Fininvest, tutto si è fermato. Mendes però non si è arreso e pare che abbia chiesto un nuovo incontro a Silvio Berlusconi proprio in queste ore, non ad Arcore ma in Sardegna, dove il patron rossonero trascorrerà le vacanze nei week-end.
> 
> Non è statà però chiamata in causa Fininvest, che ha smentito la proposta. Smentite arrivate anche dalla Cina per quanto riguarda l'interessamento di Fosun, fondo da 11,1 miliardi che è anche azionista della Gestifute, la società di Mendes. Fosun però ha recentemente annunciato l'intenzione di disinvestire per questioni di reddito. Il mistero allora si infittisce, chi c'è dietro Mendes?*




Quotate


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No no non è uno stupido, anzi
> Ma io non penso che licenzierebbe o rimuoverebbe dall'incarico uno dei suoi migliori amici, oltretutto se quest'ultimo avesse avuto un ruolo di intermediario nella trattativa.
> E' un'ipotesi, ovvio. Già la trattativa con Gancikoff sta diventando roba da "Ai confini della realtà', qui stiamo parlando del nulla cosmico, roba da Novella 2000.
> 
> Ma se esce una notizia così proprio in un momento delicato della cessione, io non posso che pensare a due scenari: notizia messa in giro da Fininvest per mettere il pepe nel sedere a Gancikoso, oppure estremo tentativo del diavolo per salvarsi il posto e continuare a fare intrallazzi.



Ipotesi fantascientifica: Mendes si reca da Berlusconi per proporgli di rilevare il Milan da Fininvest insieme a lui


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

La cosa certa è che la cessione del milan è una telenovela e la comparsa di questo nuovo gruppo crea se possibile ancora più confusione sulla vicenda. Star dietro a tutte queste voci più o meno presunte è da folli...


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è questo il punto... escludiamo per un attimo l'ipotesi della "cordata galliani", che è un incubo ma per ora un po' fantascienza. E può essere vero che i due non hanno fatto grandi affari assieme.
> Ma non è così reale ipotizzare che se arrivasse Mendes sarebbe un'opzione sollecitata e auspicata da Galliani stesso, già nel 2014 tentò di fare entrare Mendes nel giro rossonero.
> Con Mendes al timone, Galliani avrebbe il posto assicurato, e anzi forse più controllo e potere. Sono amici a livello Preziosi.
> In aggiunta, dalle ultimissime indiscrezioni sembra che in questa nuova cordata non ci siano cinesi miliardari, ma il solo Mendes.
> ...



condivido in toto....e aggiungo:anche raiola ha i giocatori forti...voi lo vorreste come proprietario?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

Come ci siamo ridotti , discutere in pieno agosto di una trattativa che non esiste mentre il nostro Ad sta a Ibiza a sbocciare e non abbiamo neqnxhe una squadra per compere per i primi 5 posti .

Se 10 anni fa ci avessero detto che dopo 10 anni ci saremmo trovati sull orlo del fallimento non ci avrebbe creduto nessuno .


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come ci siamo ridotti , discutere in pieno agosto di una trattativa che non esiste mentre il nostro Ad sta a Ibiza a sbocciare e non abbiamo neqnxhe una squadra per compere per i primi 5 posti .
> 
> Se 10 anni fa ci avessero detto che dopo 10 anni ci saremmo trovati sull orlo del fallimento non ci avrebbe creduto nessuno .



vedrai che 10 anni fa con lo spettro calciopoli,penilizzazioni,serie b ecc non ce la passavamo tanto meglio....poi dal nulla hai vinto la champions.......come succederà anche quest'.....ah no


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come ci siamo ridotti , discutere in pieno agosto di una trattativa che non esiste mentre il nostro Ad sta a Ibiza a sbocciare e non abbiamo neqnxhe una squadra per compere per i primi 5 posti .
> 
> Se 10 anni fa ci avessero detto che dopo 10 anni ci saremmo trovati sull orlo del fallimento non ci avrebbe creduto nessuno .


a me fa effetto pensare che alcuni preferirebbero addirittura che saltasse definitvamente la trattativa con la cordata di Galatioto per inseguire il "sogno" Mendes...
che io non vorrei nemmeno con dietro i miliardari figuriamoci senza....


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: mentre sia attende che la cordata cinese rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff faccia il passo decisivo, entra in scene Jorge Mendes. Il potente procuratore è spalleggiato da Galliani e ha incontrato Silvio Berlusconi più volte negli ultimi mesi per presentare un'offerta d'acquisto per il Milan. Nulla di davvero concreto, ma comunque c'è stato uno scambio di informazioni molto dettagliato.
> 
> Quando poi i cinesi di Galatioto hanno strappato l'esclusiva a Fininvest, tutto si è fermato. Mendes però non si è arreso e pare che abbia chiesto un nuovo incontro a Silvio Berlusconi proprio in queste ore, non ad Arcore ma in Sardegna, dove il patron rossonero trascorrerà le vacanze nei week-end.
> 
> Non è statà però chiamata in causa Fininvest, che ha smentito la proposta. Smentite arrivate anche dalla Cina per quanto riguarda l'interessamento di Fosun, fondo da 11,1 miliardi che è anche azionista della Gestifute, la società di Mendes. Fosun però ha recentemente annunciato l'intenzione di disinvestire per questioni di reddito. Il mistero allora si infittisce, chi c'è dietro Mendes?*


No ma ok,ormai siamo nel campo del surreale,proprio.E anche ammettendo che la notizia fosse vera un Mendes che protegge Galliani non lo vorrei.Ormai sono disperata e mi andrebbe bene chiunque,ma è assolutamente indispensabile liberarsi del Gallo.
Comunque chiunque abbia tirato fuori questa cosa è un genio,abbiamo un nuovo teatrino pronto a tenere banco minimo fino al prossimo anno,giusto in tempo per saltare anche la sessione di mercato invernale.E intanto mancano due settimane all'inizio della serie A,la squadra fa letteralmente pena e dei risultati del campo non interessa più a nessuno. Se l'intento ai piani alti era questo chapeau,ci hanno gabbati un'altra volta tutti. A questo giro però guarderò tutto con totale indifferenza. Di farci il fegato amaro non ne vale veramente la pena.


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> condivido in toto....e aggiungo:anche raiola ha i giocatori forti...voi lo vorreste come proprietario?



Ma Raiola si è sporcato più volte le mani con Galliani, perché Mendes mai? Forse perché sa come lavora?


----------



## wargod (4 Agosto 2016)

E se tutta questa confusione sui presunti compratori che spuntano come funghi, fosse una mossa di Fininvest per non spendere soldi sul mercato? Spostare ad arte l'attenzione dei tifosi sulla cessione, presentata come vitale, per poi scaricare la colpa sui cinesi per la mancata acquisizione? Da questa gente purtroppo dobbiamo aspettarci di tutto ....


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

E' tutta una mossa di quell'infame pelato per far saltare il banco.


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ipotesi fantascientifica: Mendes si reca da Berlusconi per proporgli di rilevare il Milan da Fininvest insieme a lui



La tua ipotesi potrebbe essere fantascientifica ma anche no ..non conosco il patrimonio di Mendes e nemmeno quello di Galliani e Berlusconi so per certo che sono 3 personaggi che non hanno pelo sullo stomaco, dei filibustieri ..... se l'alternativa cinesi svanisce piuttosto che restare con Fininvest con mette un euro accetterei la tua ipotesi fantascientifica .... (non vedrei con mendes parametri zero )


----------



## Milanista 87 (4 Agosto 2016)

Caro Super Lollo la Gazza non è Anti-Milan ma pro Galliani 
Laudisa e C. sono tutti mazzieri del Condor , siamo ai livelli di Di Stefano
Questa notizia è un capolavoro del nostro magnifico AD che sta tentando di far saltare il banco per rimanere ben saldo sul ponte di comando e farsi bellamente gli affari suoi 
Altro che spinta di Fininvest ( imbarazzante pure lei ) ma piano ben congeniato per stoppare la cessione attuale e farla ma a chi vuole lui
Mendes potrebbe essere realmente interessato ma potrebbe solamente fungere anche da esca 
Intanto vedo che sul web una parte del nostro tifo appoggia il portoghese 
La situazione sta diventando insostenibile . Basterebbe una parola di Fininvest . 
Ufficiale e invece niente . 
E me ne frega poco se è closing diretto , io non mi fido di questa società che sta dimostrando bieco interesse personale e zero interesse per la gestione . Voglio garanzie minime . Non scherziamo . 
Infine una domanda : Ma in questi tre mesi che cosa hanno combinato ?


----------



## Doc55 (4 Agosto 2016)

Non e' un teatro ormai e' solo una squallida commedia d' avanspettacolo orchestrata da due guitti. Gente seria con una richiesta seria il Milan per il valore che il Brand ancora conserva oggi lo venderebbe subito. Proseguendo la Commedia o chiedendo la luna e nel frattempo allestendo squadre sempre più' improbabile l' impresa diventerà' sempre più' difficile!
Certo e' difficile non pensare ad una squallida commedia: Mr Bee, Cinesi che mangiano bambini, Cinesi che diventano bravissimi, Galliani che tratta Pajca, Musacchio, Zielinsky per poi forse ingaggiare Gomez in prestito, gruppi che compaiono e scompaiono, trattiva per il 70,poi 80, poi 100% giunta ai dettagli! poi salta, poi no non e' vero prosegue vicina al Closing ed ecco magicamente apparire nuovo fondo cinese e Menes con i migliori calciatori del mondo!!!!! Pietà' per il Milan e per chi continua ad amare questa maglia!!!!


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

Doc55 ha scritto:


> Non e' un teatro ormai e' solo una squallida commedia d' avanspettacolo orchestrata da due guitti. Gente seria con una richiesta seria il Milan per il valore che il Brand ancora conserva oggi lo venderebbe subito. Proseguendo la Commedia o chiedendo la luna e nel frattempo allestendo squadre sempre più' improbabile l' impresa diventerà' sempre più' difficile!
> Certo e' difficile non pensare ad una squallida commedia: Mr Bee, Cinesi che mangiano bambini, Cinesi che diventano bravissimi, Galliani che tratta Pajca, Musacchio, Zielinsky per poi forse ingaggiare Gomez in prestito, gruppi che compaiono e scompaiono, trattiva per il 70,poi 80, poi 100% giunta ai dettagli! poi salta, poi no non e' vero prosegue vicina al Closing ed ecco magicamente apparire nuovo fondo cinese e Menes con i migliori calciatori del mondo!!!!! Pietà' per il Milan e per chi continua ad amare questa maglia!!!!



hai fatto un bigino dellultimo anno perfetto. E' da troppo tempo che questa commedia va avanti forse c'è qualcosa che noi non sappiamo e che impedisce di chiudere la storia . Non riesco a vedere altra spiegazione.


----------



## Edric (4 Agosto 2016)

Ma ancora stiamo a discutere di questa "notizia" ? 

Se *persino un giornalista come Festa arriva a sbilanciarsi in quella maniera in un suo articolo* e a scrivere di *"qualcuno che rema contro la vendita"* direi che è decisamente evidente come stiano le cose in realtà.
[MENTION=2674]Edric[/MENTION] il grassetto va usato solo per le notizie.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Agosto 2016)

Mendes che cura dei giocatori, tratterebbe un'intera squadra ( passi con l'aiuto dei fantomatici onnipresenti cinesi ), è ironica questa cosa.

Mnca solo Raiola che vuole prenderci così ci sbatte dentro ancora Balotelli


----------



## sette (4 Agosto 2016)

E' l'ennesima porcata pubblicata dalla Cessetta dello Sporc.


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> La tua ipotesi potrebbe essere fantascientifica ma anche no ..non conosco il patrimonio di Mendes e nemmeno quello di Galliani e Berlusconi so per certo che sono 3 personaggi che non hanno pelo sullo stomaco, dei filibustieri ..... se l'alternativa cinesi svanisce piuttosto che restare con Fininvest con mette un euro accetterei la tua ipotesi fantascientifica .... (non vedrei con mendes parametri zero )


Galliani non lo so, Mendes su forbes arriva a 1 Mld, Berlusca quasi 7. Fai conto che il tizio di Fuson come patrimonio personale sta sui 4, i due della cordata cinese arriveranno a malapena a 2 (insieme)


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Galliani non lo so, Mendes su forbes arriva a 1 Mld, Berlusca quasi 7. Fai conto che il tizio di Fuson come patrimonio personale sta sui 4, i due della cordata cinese arriveranno a malapena a 2 (insieme)



azz è cosi ricco mendes?? pensavo meno....e Raviolone si sa?


----------



## milan1899 (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voi state male , siamo a 1cm per chiudere con Gancicoso e tifate per una notizia che non esiste inventata di pura pianta dai giornalai



Straquoto! Intanto non si sa veramente niente della reale composizione della cordata, quella di Galatioto intendo, inutile farsi infinocchiare dai giornalai che ne sanno meno di noi... Vedrete che fra pochi giorni si chiude.... Non c è altra via...e poi ricominciare di nuovo con due diligence e menate varie, chi lo spera si è fritto il cervello


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Galliani non lo so, Mendes su forbes arriva a 1 Mld, Berlusca quasi 7. Fai conto che il tizio di Fuson come patrimonio personale sta sui 4, i due della cordata cinese arriveranno a malapena a 2 (insieme)



mi sa che hai preso un grosso abbaglio....ho controllato su forbes e infatti Mendes non risulta...mi sembrava inverosimile in effetti


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi sa che hai preso un grosso abbaglio....ho controllato su forbes e infatti Mendes non risulta...mi sembrava inverosimile in effetti



Hai ragione, è la gestitude ad avere quel valore mi sa. Comunque se controlli su forbes c'è una classifica degli agenti più ricchi, lui è secondo... Ti metterei il link se si potesse.
Però è inutile farsi le menate sui soldi... Berluscomi stesso è molto più ricco di tanti cinesi che ci accostano, però non sgancia


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mendes che cura dei giocatori, tratterebbe un'intera squadra ( passi con l'aiuto dei fantomatici onnipresenti cinesi ), è ironica questa cosa.
> 
> Mnca solo Raiola che vuole prenderci così ci sbatte dentro ancora Balotelli



Forse non lo sai, ma Raiola provò a prendere la Roma mesi fa, per cui non è ironico un bel niente, aldilà del fatto che questa notizia sia vera o no.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

*Alciato: "Se arrivasse Jorge Mendes, arriverebbero anche 300 mln per il mercato, I nomi caldi: Garay, Fabinho, Diego Costa, Isco, Cancelo, Oliver Torres"*


----------

